# MY SINGLE "SUPERCHARGED"



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

THIS IS MY SINGLE COVER FOR MY SONG "SUPERCHARGED"!!!! let me know what u think!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

whos doin ya graphix man ima have to send you some photos.. looks pretty tight


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

GRRRRR lmao that's what this cover says....I like it, it's very well put together


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

thanx you guys!!! my lil'cuz pyro does the graphix he'll hook ya up staffy!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

already mayne


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah bruh the mixtape drop on the 8th of sept!! i got a pit song on there too wit the champ barking in the background!!! that thang go hard


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*learning curve*

Why are you snarling in the picture? Your heart is more gentle from what your posts indicate....but then what do I know? Nice picture/cover otherwise though. When do we get to hear the song?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

post your link! ima post mine!

my music is at : O.Z. - NEW TRACC UP! HOLLA @ ME 6822341044!!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL.. tha song is on myspace

myspace.com/trapboibyrd3r


----------

